# Murió(,) junto a él.



## blablabla4

Buenas.

Me gustaría me ayudaran a aclarar si existe diferencia alguna entre las siguientes oraciones.
_
Ella murió junto a él.
Ella murió, junto a él_.

Más específicamente, me preguntaba si la primera (sin coma) significa exclusivamente que _ella_ y _él _murieron juntos (al mismo tiempo), o si es correcta la interpretación de que _ella_ murió estando en compañía de _él_, sin que este último haya muerto.
¿Cambia el significado de la frase al agregarle la coma?

Gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

Supongo que cuando escribes _tilde _quieres decir _coma_. Yo no creo que la frase cambie de sentido. Lo que sí creo es que la coma es innecesaria.


----------



## blablabla4

Corregido, no sé en que pensaba al escribirlo...
Gracias por la rápida y concisa respuesta, Colchonero, y también por la corrección.
Al igual que tú pienso que la coma es innecesaria, pero esperaré más opiniones.


----------



## Jaime Bien

La frase es ambigua y podría interpretarse de las dos maneras que dices. Esto es así tanto con coma como sin ella, pero estoy de acuerdo en que mejor sin coma. Reconozco, no obstante, que mi primera interpretación al leer las frases ha sido la de que él estuvo al lado de ella cuando ella murió.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo opino como Colchonero "Ella murió junto a él".
Imagino esta situación: Tuvieron un accidente y ella murió junto a él/Luchaban con la guerrilla y en una emboscada ella murió junto a él.

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

> Más específicamente, me preguntaba si la primera (sin coma) significa exclusivamente que _ella_ y _él _murieron juntos (al mismo tiempo), o si es correcta la interpretación de que _ella_ murió estando en compañía de _él_, sin que este último haya muerto.



Se confunde el doble uso de la locución. El problema no es la coma (que no va) sino el doble significado de junto (cerca de) y junto (en colaboración con). La primera opción (cerca de) requiere la preposición "a", mientras la segunda  es junto "con". Por lo tanto las dos frases significan lo mismo y solo una muere, es decir_* ella murió cerca de él.*_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Lo siento, pero no me convence tu argumentación. La frase puede ser perfectametne interpretada como que murieron juntos.


----------



## Geviert

Si no convence Jaime, se debe argumentar _bien _por qué no. La perfección es solo de Dios...


----------



## Jaime Bien

Ya he dicho que en primera instancia la interpretaba como tú, pero mi argumentación, si se la pueda llamar así, es que, puestos a interpretarla, cabe la posibilidad de que murireran juntos.


----------



## Namarne

Yo pienso que sí que puede haber ambigüedad. Es verdad que "junto con él" no es ambigua, pero eso no significa que "junto a él" no lo sea. En cualquier caso, en una primera lectura yo he entendido que ella murió estando con él. (Diría que "junto a" tiende a entenderse así, pero no de manera incontestable).


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo me alío con Geviert. No veo ambigüedad alguna en _junto a él:_ significa a su lado, y nada hay en la locución que sugiera que él murió también. 

Un saludo


----------



## Geviert

Interpretar es un término demasiado elástico, mis estimados. Hagamos un esfuerzo y paguemos caro si interpretamos mal (no es broma): Imaginemos que somos médicos legales y debemos escribir en un certificado para un seguro de vida si murió una o dos personas: _la señora Ramos murió junto a él. _¿cuántos murieron? Yo digo: solo una *y firmo.
*
Si alguien viene y me pide justificar por qué, no puedo decirle: "...puestos a interpretarla", "pero no de manera incostestable". Uno o dos, señores. 

P. S. ¡Saludos Lurrezko!


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pero no hablamos en términos legales, en primer lugar porque de serlos, no lo habrían dicho de esa manera. Puestos a interpretarla significa que la puedo interpretar de varias maneras, que cabe, ya que hablas de términos legales, una duda razonable.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero para proponer tal interpretación debe haber algo en la definición de *junto a* que permita hacerlo, Jaime. Y *junto a* significa _al lado de_, eso es todo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Geviert

Jaime Bien said:


> Pero no hablamos en términos legales, en primer lugar porque de serlos, no lo habrían dicho de esa manera. Puestos a interpretarla significa que la puedo interpretar de varias maneras, que cabe, ya que hablas de términos legales, una duda razonable.



El ejemplo legal es solo un ejercicio para intentar ser más rigurosos. Notemos que diciendo que es interpretable, decimos todo y no decimos nada al mismo tiempo (y de paso se nos mueren tres personas). Cuando hay que decidir las dudas se pagan.

Lurrezko: nada más claro como el agua. Lo peor es que si leemos con atención no hay possibilidad para interpretar (salvo auto-interpretarse).


----------



## Jaime Bien

Bueno, de momento esperemos más comentarios, pues no digo yo que esté en lo cierto, sino que cabe esa segunda interpretación, igual que le ocurría a _blablabla_ y a _Namarne_.


----------



## Colchonero

No entiendo bien el debate. Por supuesto que la frase puede indicar que ella (ella sola) murió junto a él o que ambos murieron juntos. La pregunta original versa sobre si la coma determina un significado u otro. Y no, no lo determina. Además de ser innecesaria.


----------



## Jaime Bien

En eso estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Tú crees que puede significar que *ambos* murieron, mi apreciado Colchonero? No acabo de entenderlo: junto a él significa cerca de él, y no otra cosa. ¿De dónde se deduce que él también murió? Me da la impresión de que confundimos *junto a* y *junto con*, que sí significa que la acción involucra también a la segunda persona o cosa:

_Tropezó y se cayó junto al cuadro.
Tropezó y se cayó junto con el cuadro._


----------



## Colchonero

Lo creo fervientemente  Un acto de fe.


----------



## Geviert

El problema, mi estimado y apreciado colchonero, es que se pasa como un problema de comas aquello que es un problema de recto uso de las preposiciones para determinar el sentido de _junto _en función adjetival (vuestro parecer) y _junto _en función adverbial (al lado de). Ustedes la leen únicamente en función adjetival, olvidando, como bien precisa Lurrezko, que ese "a él" determina la función de la locución en el sentido de cercania (Y no concomitancia).


----------



## Colchonero

Geviert said:


> El problema, mi estimado y apreciado colchonero, es que se pasa como un problema de comas aquello que es un problema de recto uso de las proposiciones para determinar el sentido de _junto _en función adjetival (vuestro parecer) y _junto _en función adverbial (al lado de). Ustedes la leen únicamente en función adjetival, olvidando, como bien precisa Lurrezko, que ese "a él" determina la función de la locución en el sentido de cercania (Y no concomitancia).



Entiendo tu argumento pero me parece, y lo digo afectuosamente, que es partir un pelo en dos. Ella muere, de eso no hay duda (y a estas alturas estoy dispuesto a asesinarla yo mismo). Muere junto a él, a su lado. ¿Él también muere o sólo sostiene su mano mientras se produce el tránsito? No podemos saberlo, lo dirá el contexto.

En cuanto a la coma, estaba en la pregunta original. Que me registren.


----------



## blablabla4

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

Es cierto y lamento,  Colchonero, que mi pregunta explícita haya sido sobre la función de la  coma, cuando en realidad lo que me interesaba era la posible ambigüedad  de la oración y si podía afectar la coma en ella. Ya van dos  correcciones .

Concuerdo con lo que proponen Geviert y Lurrezko. Siendo, según la RAE, "_junto a_" una locución prepositiva de lugar, hace referencia a _"a su lado"_, y elimina la posibilidad de una ambigüedad (dejando la otra acepción a "_junto con_").

Aún así no puedo evitar ver ambos significados al leerlo, hasta podría asegurarlo _junto con_ Colchonero, pero hasta el momento solo la intuición lo afirma, y todo indica que no es así.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Agró

Yo solo diré que el título dice "Muri*o*" (no "Muri*ó*").

A que va a ser que no se ha muerto nadie...


----------



## blablabla4

Seguimos sumando correcciones jajaja.
Bueno, no espero sirva de excusa, pero este es mi primer hilo y no fui suficientemente cauteloso.

Gracias por hacermelo ver, Agró. Aunque no estoy seguro de poder cambiar el título...


----------



## Lurrezko

Tranquilo, ya te lo cambiarán. Bienvenido al foro, a ver si te quedas un tiempo junto a/con/sobre/hacia/mediante nosotros.


----------



## cbrena

blablabla4 said:


> Bueno, no espero sirva de excusa,* pero este es mi primer hilo* y no fui suficientemente cauteloso.
> .


Y que sigan muchos más. Quedó de lo más simpático. ¿La coma no fue una excusa? 

Bienvenido al foro blablalbla y que te quedes_ entre_ nosotros por mucho tiempo. Tu nick promete.


----------



## Geviert

> y que te quedes_ entre_ nosotros



en efecto, ese lurrezkiano "a ver si te quedas sobre nosotros" me preocupa un poco (hay que ponerle una coma: a ver si te quedas, sobre nosotros).


----------



## juandelsur

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Tú crees que puede significar que *ambos* murieron, mi apreciado Colchonero? No acabo de entenderlo: junto a él significa cerca de él, y no otra cosa. ¿De dónde se deduce que él también murió? Me da la impresión de que confundimos *junto a* y *junto con*, que sí significa que la acción involucra también a la segunda persona o cosa:
> 
> _Tropezó y se cayó junto al cuadro.
> Tropezó y se cayó junto con el cuadro._



Hola: Adhiero a esta postura pues no veo la ambigüedad. En cualquier caso él podría estar muerto o no, pero la frase en ningún momento indica la simultaneidad de esas muertes. Quizá el pobre tipo sólo pasaba por ahí, escuchando los goles a la _squadra azurra_ en su _Spika, _cuando a esta buena mujer se le ocurre morirse.
Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Geviert said:


> en efecto, ese lurrezkiano "a ver si te quedas sobre nosotros" me preocupa un poco (hay que ponerle una coma: a ver si te quedas, sobre nosotros).




No, no, con esa coma parece un reto, un desafío: A ver si eres capaz de quedarte, por encima de nuestros cadáveres...

Yo también te doy la bienvenida.


----------



## cbrena

juandelsur said:


> Hola: Adhiero a esta postura pues no veo la ambigüedad.* En cualquier caso él podría estar muerto o no*, pero la frase en ningún momento indica la simultaneidad de esas muertes. *Quizá el pobre tipo sólo pasaba por ahí,* escuchando los goles a la _squadra azurra_ en su _Spika, _cuando a esta buena mujer se le ocurre morirse.
> Saludos



¡Ay! ¿Que ya estaba muerto? ¿Que pasaba por ahí, pero finalmente murió antes que ella? Esto ya es de novela policíaca.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues da mñas juego la frasecita de marras:
_*Ella murió junto a él*. _Pero, si ponemos_*y, junto a él, ella murió*_, mejoramos la prosodia, y las comas intencionadas ponen en relieve el circunstancial dislocado antes del verbo, en una posición no habitual. 
En ningún momento *junto* puede funcionar como un adjetivo (parte de la hipótesis o elucubración de Geviert), ya que es parte de una _*locución adverbial*_ _*no separable*_, *junto a*, o *junto con* (con las diferencias de significados antes apuntadas por Lurrezko). El adverbio y el adjetivo no son lo mismo (aunque los adverbios puedan derivar de adjetivos): la principal función de los verbos es aportar las circunstancias necesarias para el cabal entendimiento del sintagma verbal (u oración), en cambio el adjetivo no mira al núcleo verbal, sino al núcleo substantivo del sintagma nominal. El verbo es el centro nuclear del adverbio, el substantivo del adjetivo.


----------



## cbrena

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues da mñas juego la frasecita de marras:
> _*Ella murió junto a él*. _Pero, si ponemos_*y, junto a él, ella murió*_, mejoramos la prosodia, y las comas intencionadas ponen en relieve el circunstancial dislocado antes del verbo, en una posición no habitual.


La prosodia varía, sin duda, pero en mi humilde opinión no mejora. Además de sonar más forzado, no cambia el significado. El caso sigue sin resolver.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El caso es que no hay caso: *junto a* indica circunstancial de *lugar*, por medio del morfema* a* (_*<ad*_, preposición espacial latina), mientras que *junto con*, indica circunstancial de compañía, de concomitancia.
De todas maneras, debo advertir que yo redactaría de otra manera menos anfibológica, ya que parece que en lo oral se va imponiendo la forma con *a*, para todos los valores. *A* en español se va engandeciendo en el uso, a despecho de otros morfemas preposicionales, como _en, de, con, para, hacia_ e incluso _sobre_ y otras. Empezó siendo un galicismo evidente y censurable, pero sibilinamente, se unió a cierta deriva en pro de la predominación de* a*, como morfema de lugar, ya en el castellano medieval, y la revitalizó de manera creciente desde el s. XIX. Esto supone un empobrecimiento del lenguaje, al perder una distinción importante entre un acto solitario o concomitante. Tiene otros medios la lengua para restablecer la distinción, pero ya con otras estructuras lingüísticas.
Este proceso de empobrecimiento por la interferencia de estructuras alóctonas, en el caso del español, francés (desde el s. XVIII), inglés (desde mediados del s. XX) y, en zonas de contacto, el portugués, aunque en mucha menor escala. Un caso especial es el rioplatense, donde las interferencias vienen del italiano y se extienden hasta Córdoba y el Uruguay.
Los mecanismos de infiltración, suelen derivar en pérdida de léxico y de capacidad expresiva, pues los elementos integrados no son productivos en español al no ser las estructuras de las lenguas iguales (incluso en el caso de las lenguas romances, más cercanas). La riqueza original desaparece y la nueva estructura alóctona es incapaz de generar nuevos modos expresivos e incluso se fosiliza en significados concretos de poco alcance.


----------



## Geviert

> En ningún momento *junto* puede funcionar como un adjetivo (parte de la hipótesis o elucubración de Geviert)



Saludos,

sobre "junto" como adjetivo (en el sentido de "unido") elucubraba la posible (sin)razón de los amigos que ven el dúplice homicidio en la frase ;-), no mi posición, que es clara al respecto (y abrió el debate, dicho sea de paso).


----------

